# A few pics of the garage



## paranoid73

*A few pics of the garage *Updates on page 5**

After a couple of request from my recent _Civic Type R_ detail here are some picture of the garage.

Dimensons are 6m long x 3.4m wide























































The bottle racks! machined from ally with mounted clips from ebay. These racks are too be replaced by trick 2 part machined ones when I get some spare time at work


----------



## kxlylmz

nice bottles and garage


----------



## 47p2

Looks great, very tidy indeed


----------



## Ebbe J

paranoid73 said:


>


- Very tidy.

Fine space, too 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## liam99

Great space and very tidy.


----------



## HornetSting

Absolutely love it. Id sit in here just looking at my bike or car. Stick a chair in and a fridge for my cans of coke and I would be happy.

Love the way you have it set out. Like the door protectors on the wall too, nice touch.

Ben


----------



## raitkens83

Very nice and tidy garage mate:thumb:


----------



## Sian

looks really good! really nice set up !


----------



## 03OKH

I'm drooling  Looks very nice mate. :thumb:


----------



## PIT

nice space


----------



## JB052

Would like to know how you built the bench, in particular is the worktop recessed into the bench frame?


----------



## Maggi200

So you have my ideal car, and the garage to go with it. Jealous? Moi?!


----------



## paranoid73

JB052 said:


> Would like to know how you built the bench, in particular is the worktop recessed into the bench frame?


The frame is made from 3"x2" I got from TP, I think it is for stud walls as it has a radius edge add was fairly cheap I then mounted 1"x1.5" batten around the inside for the flooring chip board to sit into as this is what I had left over from the loft . I should have dropped it in another 5mm so I could have put a skin of hard board on top of that. Then you could replace the hard board easily when it became damaged or dirty. Typically I thought of this after I had built it.

I will post up more pics later


----------



## mdre83

Looking good mate :thumb:
Do you have any other pics of the exterior?


----------



## amiller

very nice indeed.

looks like you have a few skills. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

I like it because it is so tidy.


----------



## paranoid73

mdre83 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:
> Do you have any other pics of the exterior?


will post some more, it's one of 3 on block as we have shared parking at the back so I wont give away too much.


----------



## Kev_mk3

gorgeous garage


----------



## JB052

paranoid73 said:


> The frame is made from 3"x2" I got from TP, I think it is for stud walls as it has a radius edge add was fairly cheap I then mounted 1"x1.5" batten around the inside for the flooring chip board to sit into as this is what I had left over from the loft . I should have dropped it in another 5mm so I could have put a skin of hard board on top of that. Then you could replace the hard board easily when it became damaged or dirty. Typically I thought of this after I had built it.
> 
> I will post up more pics later


Thanks for the info, did you rebate the horizontal rails to provide a lap joint for the uprights to go in, or are they just bolted together? and did you add any diagonals braces?

Apologies for the questions, we have just moved house and my old bench won't fit in the new garage so I need to make something narrower.


----------



## MRGTRSman

Looks quality bud,sweet detailing quarters that looks complete but.......






Kettle,teapot+twinnys earl grey tea and biscuits are missing LOL


----------



## paranoid73

JB052 said:


> Thanks for the info, did you rebate the horizontal rails to provide a lap joint for the uprights to go in, or are they just bolted together? and did you add any diagonals braces?
> 
> Apologies for the questions, we have just moved house and my old bench won't fit in the new garage so I need to make something narrower.


No worries about questions, Yes they rebated as it look neater and ther are horizontal braces, I only recessed the front as I mounted the rear 3x2 directly to the wall as there is a pillar in the middle.


----------



## Al Fresco

Are the clips the 15mm or 30mm ones?

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## paranoid73

Al Fresco said:


> Are the clips the 15mm or 30mm ones?
> 
> regards
> 
> Al Fresco


They are 38mm clips


----------



## Franco50

Superb! Such an immaculate space shouldn't be called a garage - how about a "detailing suite". Reckon that sounds much more posh!


----------



## Bratwurst

Wonderful man-cave - well done :thumb:


----------



## Waka

Amazing, what a lovely space and you've even got pads on the walls to protect the car doors if someone opens them too far! 

W.


----------



## Guest

very tidy mate, well done !!


----------



## surgemaster

Nice tidy garage with loads of space to boot!
mine only ever looked like that on the day I moved in :lol:


----------



## rocky1722

Excellent looking garage, well done. :thumb:


----------



## AustCy

Lurrrvly


----------



## scottgm

now thats a man cave! 

Very nice!

do you have a link for the clips?


----------



## bimmerjam

That's some order here, it even looks beautiful, well done.


----------



## mhill

Tidy!
interested in the clips too if you would be as kind


----------



## paranoid73

The clips are available on e-bay at the Coated clip company here, lots of sizes in the shop


----------



## m4rkie23

I was just gunna ask where the clips came from. Thanks for posting it already lol.
Garage looks fantatsic mate! Nice to see someone who has it organised and clean/tidy!


----------



## Bero

paranoid73 said:


>


I'm liking the recessed look - i'm about to surface my bench tonight......not sure i'll go to the extra effort of sourcing and attaching the other battons though!


paranoid73 said:


>


Are you using skyhooks to hold the shelf up??


----------



## GTIRed

Very tidy and neat set up. I have just bought 16mtrs of what looks like the very same runner carpet as you have. Got it from my local store with 10% off as they are having a sale, Bargin...


----------



## paranoid73

its a Lack shelf from IKEA that i didnt use in the house.


----------



## pod_4

lovly garage and sweet collection. wish i had this sort of space.


----------



## duffy02

tidy garage there


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Wish I could have something like this. Really clean and tidy space


----------



## dsms

Awesome setup!


----------



## Clb Ltd

tidy set up like the carpet strips good idea :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

I small update, ive finally found time at work to design by trick billit ally bottle racks, the materials is here so hopfully they will be machined and up by xmas plus the updated outside shots that were requested. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Cracking garage - loving the attention to detail to organise the space. Very well done throughout :thumb:

Where did you get the carpet runners by the way, and are they rubber backed?


----------



## AcN

My apartment has never been close to the tidyness and neatness of your garage :thumb:


----------



## uqj83l

Very nice, i have something similar but dont have the mats you have, nor the custom made bottle holder. Where did you get the floor mats from?


----------



## paranoid73

yetizone said:


> Cracking garage - loving the attention to detail to organise the space. Very well done throughout :thumb:
> 
> Where did you get the carpet runners by the way, and are they rubber backed?





uqj83l said:


> Very nice, i have something similar but dont have the mats you have, nor the custom made bottle holder. Where did you get the floor mats from?


The mats are rubber back and came from my local carpet shop, They have it on a roll and just cut to length.


----------



## paranoid73

A small update to garage OCD, first off is my wall mount for my Black Baron, 
So working in a machine shop I knocked up a mount and a new base plate that mounts to the existing wall plate to give some stability and add a bit more weight. I kept things fairly simple as I didn't want to make it too elaborate.

I first machined a wall plate and fitted 3 M8 button head bolts for the plate to conect too.










I then machined the base plate with 3 key slots in too postion :thumbver the bolts and slide down to locate the plate. I also mounted some rubber feet so it wouldnt slide about when it is being used off the wall.










Job done, and another plate machined to mount on the other side of the garage.



















Next up is my jack adaptor for my aluminium race jack,










I machined a aluminium boss with a recess and a counter bore for the original bolt. I wanted to captivate the urethane adaptor so there was no chance of being able to slip off the jack. 
I then machined a uerathane adaptor with a slot through it to fit around the jacking points of the type*R*.


----------



## ant_s

Looks very impressive! The plate for the Black Baron looks very nice, so you use the black baron while it's one the wall? And good thinking with the plate for the jack, often thought whether those "hockey puck slot thingys" could slip off a jack.


----------



## bigup

great thread mate!

ever thought about doing a group buy for them bottle racks? 

can i ask if the clips come with screws? might buy a set and screw them onto a strip of wood for mounting.

Thanks mate


----------



## james_death

Come on fantastically.
Very Pro....:thumb:


----------



## Roadru77er

bigup said:


> great thread mate!
> 
> ever thought about doing a group buy for them bottle racks?
> 
> can i ask if the clips come with screws? might buy a set and screw them onto a strip of wood for mounting.
> 
> Thanks mate


I was thinking the same how much would those lushious bottle racks cost?

Been keeping an eye on this thread some day my garage will be like this :argie: Still got a summer house in mine that I've got to erect (Ooooh err) Still the walls are painted and I've got the floor paint ready for when it's cleared!


----------



## uzi-blue

Very nice. tidy little set up. :thumb:


----------



## McClane

Can I come live here? 

Absolute quality :thumb: Had some dedication in there


----------



## paranoid73

bigup said:


> great thread mate!
> 
> ever thought about doing a group buy for them bottle racks?
> 
> can i ask if the clips come with screws? might buy a set and screw them onto a strip of wood for mounting.
> 
> Thanks mate


Thanks for all the comments guys. :thumb:

The clips don't come with any screws but any small sized wood screw would work, I used M5 stainless button heads, but you need a cobolt drill or for me a Carbide end mill to open them out as the are spring steel and very hard.

As for a group buy I could look into it depending on numbers, but I cant see them being less than £20 each with the cost of clips, materials and postage.


----------



## paranoid73

I could get the back plates anodized in black, clear or coloured but they would all need to be the same as there is a minimum £70 charge which would need to be split between the total number of racks.


----------



## Roadru77er

Think I'd be up for 2 or 3 racks if they have 4 clips per rack. 

Need to get my work situation sorted first though :wall:


----------



## Chicane

that is some sleeping-with-the-enemy label ocd going on there :lol:


----------



## toddy2

Any chance of a link for the clips???


----------



## t&biskits

i`m not jealous:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

toddy2 said:


> Any chance of a link for the clips???


Link on page 4


----------



## robtech

lovely stuff.lol i'd kill to have a garage .nice work


----------



## paranoid73

I am going to have 3 4 clip racks available in the next week if anyone is interested? they will be £15 each inc postage or £40 for 3. I will post them up in the for sale section


----------



## ffrs1444

Hi trying to find these spring clips on Ebay cant find them


----------



## dscam

Just a quick note to paranoid73 - I can't PM yet unfortunately...

Do you still have any of the bottle clip racks available at all? I'd definitely be interested in 2 or 3 if so!

Really admire what you've done with your garage and the skills you've got fabricating such nice finishing touches


----------



## paranoid73

dscam said:


> Just a quick note to paranoid73 - I can't PM yet unfortunately...
> 
> Do you still have any of the bottle clip racks available at all? I'd definitely be interested in 2 or 3 if so!
> 
> Really admire what you've done with your garage and the skills you've got fabricating such nice finishing touches


PM sent


----------



## OKona

i was looking at the blue pads on the walls then i realized, for the doors of the car! sweet idea.


----------



## dscam

Karl,

Thanks for your PM - I haven't enough posts yet to reply but if you could put me down for 3 racks (in silver) that would be excellent. More than happy with the price too.

Just let me know when you need payment etc.

Cheers!


----------



## stefstef

paranoid73 said:


>


Excuse me
Where I can find these?


----------



## slim_boy_fat

paranoid73 said:


> Link on page 4


:thumb:


----------



## stefstef

Thank you very much
I havent read it


----------



## paranoid73

Bottle racks have been made, I have PMd those for those who wanted some. The remainder will be in the sales section tomorrow, If you want them please let me know as there will be no more after this lot :thumb:


----------



## JB052

Payment made


----------



## paranoid73

All racks are sold


----------



## Demetrios72

Pukka set up mate :thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG

Nothing soothes me more than a properly organized garage! Nicely done!!! :thumb: Love the bottle hangers


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi mate 

Were can I purchase those bottle racks from mate
I know you made those ones yourself

If not what are the clips called
I will try and make them myself

Cheers


----------



## george73

Is that a piccy of a Rgv 250 on the back wall?


----------



## paranoid73

It is in deed, not mine though  just another bike to lust over.


----------



## george73

paranoid73 said:


> It is in deed, not mine though  just another bike to lust over.


That was the same as my first bike, great little pocket rocket it was :thumb:


----------

